# Brandungsangeln im Dezember in Petten (Nordholland)



## magi (24. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin über Neujahr ein paar Tage in Petten und würde dort gerne die Brandungsrute schwingen. Aufgrund der Nähre zum Strand gerne vor direkt Ort, ansonsten bin ich auch für andere Stellen in der Umgebung dankbar. Meine Frage ist insbesondere, was geht zu dieser Zeit überhaupt dort in der Brandung bzw. macht es Sinn? Vielleicht gibt es unter euch ein paar Erfahrene, die ein paar Tips für ein Greenhorn an der niederländischen Küste parat haben.

Viele Grüße & Danke im voraus!!


----------



## hydrophil (24. November 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Dezember in Petten (Nordholland)*

hallo magi,

du solltest dort  'wintervis' fangen koennen, das sind dorsch, wittling, und plattfische.

gut sind wetterlagen mit tiefdruck aus west.

geeignete stellen finden sich von den helder bis ijmuiden.
ijmuiden ist in sofern klasse, als dass du dort auch als "nicht 200m werfer" gut an tiefes wasser kommst.

marc


----------



## magi (25. November 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Dezember in Petten (Nordholland)*

Hallo Marc,

erstmal Danke für deine Rückmeldung! Die Molen um Ijmuiden haben tiefes Wasser in Wurfweite aber wohl auch viele Hänger parat (Erfahrungsberichte von Kollegen), daher sind mir die Strandabschnitte erstmal lieber. Wie sieht es denn hängertechnisch rund um die Hondsbosser-Deichanlage aus? Von den Bildern her zu urteilen auch nicht einfach.. Habe momentan noch Sorge, ob 180 bzw. 200g Krallenbleie bei entsprecheder See zu dieser Jahreszeit überhaubt liegen bleiben. Gibt es auch Erfahrungswerte zu den (besten) Ködern? Watt- und Seeringelwürmer sind bekannt, aber für welche Fische und Situationen werden die "Slikzagers" eingesetzt?

VG
Mario


----------



## hydrophil (25. November 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Dezember in Petten (Nordholland)*

hallo magi,

klar KANN man auf den molen ne menge material verlieren, MUSS man aber nicht ... 

wenn du kurz wirfst ist die chance hoch, quasi im fundament der molen zu landen. 
hier ist bedingt durch die bodenstruktur fisch ohne ende, aber 
du verlierst potentiell viel material.

findige angler tacklen das problem aber duch geeignete geeignete strategie und rigs.
schau mal hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNl9_HEG27g

wirfst du einigermassen weit (50m+), hast du im regelfall keinen stress. 

nebenbei bemerkt kann man in ijmuiden nicht bloss von den molen aus fischen; es gibt ne menge anderer, guter spots.

am hondsbosser kannst du haengerfreier angeln, aber auch hier gibt es ecken, an denen du material verlieren kannst.

koeder:
im winter wuerde ich bevorzugt wattwurm und nach einem sturm mesheften angeln.
zagers sind fuer mich eher ein sommerkoeder fuer zunge und wolfsbarsch.

...






magi schrieb:


> Hallo Marc,
> 
> erstmal Danke für deine Rückmeldung! Die Molen um Ijmuiden haben tiefes Wasser in Wurfweite aber wohl auch viele Hänger parat (Erfahrungsberichte von Kollegen), daher sind mir die Strandabschnitte erstmal lieber. Wie sieht es denn hängertechnisch rund um die Hondsbosser-Deichanlage aus? Von den Bildern her zu urteilen auch nicht einfach.. Habe momentan noch Sorge, ob 180 bzw. 200g Krallenbleie bei entsprecheder See zu dieser Jahreszeit überhaubt liegen bleiben. Gibt es auch Erfahrungswerte zu den (besten) Ködern? Watt- und Seeringelwürmer sind bekannt, aber für welche Fische und Situationen werden die "Slikzagers" eingesetzt?
> 
> ...


----------



## magi (26. November 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Dezember in Petten (Nordholland)*

Danke Marc!
Da werde ich dann mal schauen müssen, was vor Ort geht. Erfahrungsgemäß gibt es gute Infos (fast) nur auf niederländischen Seiten. Es scheint ja so, dass kaum Leute aus DE regelmäßig in der Brandung im nördlichen Bereich der Niederlanden angeln, die meisten gehen in Nordholland wohl an die Polder auf Hecht & Co..


----------



## hydrophil (26. November 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Dezember in Petten (Nordholland)*

ach da gibbet schon ein paar leute im pott ...


----------



## magi (26. November 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Dezember in Petten (Nordholland)*

Die Rückmeldungen in diesem Forumsbereich zum Thema Brandungsangeln scheinen mir aber generell eher mau zu ...


----------



## hydrophil (26. November 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Dezember in Petten (Nordholland)*

ist ganz eindeutig so ... in diesem forum


----------



## magi (26. November 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Dezember in Petten (Nordholland)*

Dann erzähl mal


----------



## magi (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Dezember in Petten (Nordholland)*

So, bin wieder im Lande. Nach relativ überschaubaren Fängen in Petten an der Deichanlage / Petten Strand (kleine knapp maßige Butte und noch kleinere Wittlinge) und ein paar Dorschen in Ijmuiden (alle Fänge mit Piertjes) noch eine Info für alle, die es zukünftig vielleicht interessiert bzw. dort in der Brandung angeln wollen: Das klassische Seefischen rund um Petten von der Deichanlage / Steinbuhnen gehört in wenigen Wochen der Verangenheit an, da die Niederländer zur Zeit noch Sand aufspülen und den "Strand" um etliche Meter Richtung Meer verschieben. Auch an Teilen der Hondbosser Deichanlage. In Folge der Arbeiten herrscht starker Krautgang und eine nun fast durchgehende Sandbank auf ca. 150-200m (vom Buhnenkopf der längsten Steinmolen aus betrachtet) soll laut Angaben der Einheimischen die Fänge sehr schmälern. Informiert euch ggf. genau vor Urlaubsantritt über die aktuelle Lage..


----------



## hydrophil (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Dezember in Petten (Nordholland)*

danke magi fuer das update und vor allem den infos zu den sandvorspuelungen!


----------

